# Thomas Wheels



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Would it be possible to get the wheels on Thomas plated. I would guess nickel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I imagine they are pot metal. Some chrome shops will do it, have to call around. I had some pot metal pieces for my old Buick re-plated, it's sort of pricey, but wheels are smaller.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Can it be done with the plastic insert.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pot metal has zinc in it and can be problematic to plate. 
They will need a thorough cleaning/sand blasting then plated in copper first before nickel or chrome plated.


Not sure Mike but they use some pretty nasty chemicals and abrasives in the process. I would imagine they would like to work with just the metal itself.
The plastic insert tends to stay on the axle anyway. At least it does when I pull the wheels off. 


If you are inclined you can try it yourself and perhaps be a little gentler than the auto industry is.
I have some original parts I need re-plating on vintage 60s guitars but I wouldn't trust others to not lose or destroy them as they are very delicate and small. 

Andrew 

YouTube Plating Video


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

my idea is to do what Barry Olsen does, put on stainless steel tires. 

I'm trying to get some made for Aristo locos. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The SS tires sound like a good idea. Machining them may be difficult, I have never turned stainless. Other wise I get along well with Thomas and Percy, we like to run them at our open houses. We have a Garden RR tour coming up the 13th of July. Would like to get a decoder in Emily but expect the same issue with her wheels. The motor and gears are doing well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nickle tires might be as good with Thomas and friends, you won't be pulling Greg's long trains at high speeds. You'd get good contact and adhesion. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm interpreting it as "nickel silver" John... you know you don't hear much about nickle silver wheels lately, you used to... I wonder if they are not as effective as SS. I believe NWSL and Gary Raymond both do/did carry them. 

Nickel Silver seems to be a bit easier to machine, but for all the work I will be going to, I'll emulate what Barry has done, he clearly knows what he is doing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stainless steel is NOT difficult to mill OR turn. Have machined various grades of SS many times. Use either high speed steel cutters or carbide. Just don't let the cutter "dwell" during the cut!! That IS bad!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard it can be "grabby", and certain ones are hard to machine. I've done 304 myself with no problem, but I'm not an expert machinist by a long shot... 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Jun 2013 01:18 PM 
I've heard it can be "grabby", and certain ones are hard to machine. I've done 304 myself with no problem, but I'm not an expert machinist by a long shot... 

Greg Depends on the "grind" of the cutter AND the set-up. Of course EXPERIENCE can be a little "help".







That means knowing the appropriate surace speeds and feeds. Use of coolant mist or flooded coolant OR NO coolant at all! Depends on the rigidity of the machine, also.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Nickel can be plated with a a non electric process. It is a wet chemical process where the metal is emersed in a solution of nickel sulfate and acid. These kits are sold on the internet. They work well for small parts like jewlery etc. I have had success plating dive rods and other parts. caution with white metal as flaking may occur. reason for copper inter plate. An alternative is the kit sold by MircoMark.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Plating wheels is not a great idea, even factory plating is of a limited lifetime. The consumer kits are far less effective in this application. 

I'm talking wheels specifically, per the OP's question. 

Mike has already had a bad experience with factory nickel plating on a USAT docksider. 

Regard, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Copper is a common middle plate for two metals that don't play well together. 

I meant nickle (silver) 'cause it should be easier to machine on a unimat quality machine or chucked in a drill and shaped with a file. I picked it for good oxidation. 
I'd avoid plating as a poor substitute. 
I wouldn't choose nickle for modern power or continuous operation, especially on SS track and Not For Greg's extreme G -smile- but as I said above for Thomas and friends should be ok. 

Read, don't skim. 

John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I decided to try to get some plated for Percy. Called around the Des Moines area and found a helpful shop that wanted to know if they were magnetic. After checking and finding they were not they referred me to a shop in Quincy Illinois. Found another helpful gentleman that recently lost a $200,000 annual contract, was interested in Trains, and would be happy to give them a try, guessed around $10 each. So they are in the mail to head East.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The wheels returned yesterday and were promptly installed on Percy. The paint was removed from the spokes so the entire wheel is pretty shiny. Tomorrow is our club tour so Percy should get a good workout. I will see how they look then.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

After running seven hours they look great. Percy was running on nickel silver track.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering why you posted them on facebook. now I know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did the plating guy give any indication on how thick the nickle plating was? 

No more SS rail for you? 

Was it really nickel silver track, or the Train-Li nickel-plated brass track? Big difference. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thomas was on brass track, Percy on nickel silver rail, not plated. I have no indication of the plating thickness on the wheels.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike, will be interested to hear results. 

This should be much better than your experience with that 0-6-0 switcher. 

I would think that the nickel plating is significantly harder than nickel silver rail, which is relatively soft in my experience. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have about 500' of nickel-silver rail down. Would not use it again. I have some of the original LGB nickel plated brass that has held up well and is very easy to keep clean. Just a short loop of brass. I believe our full canopy of mature trees is a large part of our track cleaning issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Sharing your experiences is very valuable and helps us all learn more about what works long term and what does not. 

Will be watching the long term success of your nickel plating. 

Regards, Greg


----------

